# error 0xC0000006



## Steve Eustace (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi
Can anybody help? I've just reloaded windows xp and then Sp2 and then went to updates but it won't show with this error code 0xC0000006.Also,I'm living in Spain and the system's in Spanish which is cool as I'm learning(sort of)it, but I'd really like "XP HELP" in English.Is there a way to do it?


----------



## Mgj (Nov 1, 2004)

*Error code 0xC0000006*

This has to do with sp2 update. To fix you need to do a repair install.


----------

